# Pc nuovo, ssd vecchio

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, sul mio nuovo fisso oggi ho installato un ssd che usavo su un portatile. Alla prima accensione sembrava non funzionasse, quello che c'era già dentro. Avendo solo una chiavetta di mint, installo, per prova quella. Al riavvio nel grub c'è anche gentoo, lo avvio pensando non partisse ed invece parte. Chiaramente fstab è sbagliato ma basta che lo modifico. Ora, come posso aggiungerci una partizione home? E come posso rendere questa installazione totalmente compatibile con il nuovo PC?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi spiegare un po' meglio come e' partizionato attualmente ssd e cosa vuoi fare esattamente? Sul ssd attualmente non esiste una home?

Per ricompilare tutto per la nuova macchina io lancerei un

```
# emerge -eDa @system && emerge -eDa @world
```

----------

## zar Marco

Provo ad essere più esaustivo possibile. 

Prima avevo un notebook con ssd da 240 gb ed hdd da 500. Avevo su ssd due partizioni Sda1 ed Sda2. La 2 è la Root di gentoo. 

Su hdd avevo Sdb1 swap, Sdb2 home congiunta. 

Ora, questo hdd nin lo ho in uso. 

La mia attuale situazione è, sda (hdd da 1 tb) in cui ho 4 partizioni win poi una swap ed la home di mint (che voglio usare pure per gentoo). 

L'ssd di prima che è diventato sdb, con Sdb2 root gentoo. 

Io devo modificare fstab per far cambiare il nome della Root da Sda2 a Sdb2, modificare la swap con il suo attuale percorso e, ricreare la partizione home. 

Non so se sono stato chiaro. 

Poi ho modificato il make.conf, cambiando i processori da j5 a j9. Cflags credo rimanga impostato in March native

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma la partizione home dove vorresti crearla?

----------

## zar Marco

Ah sì, immagino di dover anche rigenerare un Kernel corretto immagino

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ah sì, immagino di dover anche rigenerare un Kernel corretto immagino

 

Si mi ero dimenticato, ovviamente devi selezionare i moduli giusti per il tuo nuovo pc

----------

## zar Marco

Yes, domani vedo bene come fare, ma per aggiungere la home separata devo perforza fare da una live?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Yes, domani vedo bene come fare, ma per aggiungere la home separata devo perforza fare da una live?

 

No, se parte gentoo puoi fare da li. Entri crei la la prtizione, aggiungi in /etc/fstab monti la /home (o fai un reboot) e dovrebbe essere a posto. Chiaro che finche non hai montato la /home non devi creare utenti che hanno una home directory ma lavorare da root (che di solito ha la sua directory in /root).

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Yes, domani vedo bene come fare, ma per aggiungere la home separata devo perforza fare da una live? 
> 
> No, se parte gentoo puoi fare da li. Entri crei la la prtizione, aggiungi in /etc/fstab monti la /home (o fai un reboot) e dovrebbe essere a posto. Chiaro che finche non hai montato la /home non devi creare utenti che hanno una home directory ma lavorare da root (che di solito ha la sua directory in /root).

 

Ma visto che l'utente c'è già, deduco abbia ricreato la sua home, non posso poi spostarla?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma visto che l'utente c'è già, deduco abbia ricreato la sua home, non posso poi spostarla?

 

Non sono sicuro che se esiste l'utente si crea automaticamante la home (sotto la directory /home hai una directory con il nome del tuo utente?).

Cmq se non hai dei dati per quell'utente ti conviene fare il lavoro, eliminare l'utente e ricrearlo cosi' sei sicuro che tutto e' a posto.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, sistemato fstab, più  o meno, e creata la home. Domanda, il mio pc è uefi, quindi ha bisogno di boot separata, attualmente in fstab ha un link simbolico, è necessario metta anche la sua effettiva partizione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Domanda, il mio pc è uefi, quindi ha bisogno di boot separata, attualmente in fstab ha un link simbolico, è necessario metta anche la sua effettiva partizione?

 

Purtroppo non ho molta esperienza con efi, quindi meglio che aspetti qualcuno che ne sappia di piu'

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

Con UEFI la partizione di boot dovrebbe essere in FAT32 flaggata come "boot+esp" (non ricordo se deve essere per forza un disco con tabella partizioni GPT e non DOS)

ti invito ad una  lettura wiki (vecchio e nuovo) , occorre anche sistemare il kernel per il boot uefi

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/UEFI

poi se hai un duoalboot con ">=finestre7" , qui il disco deve avere una tabella partizione GPT

io sulle gentoo sonop rimasto standard alla vecchia maniera (non ho Windows da enssuna parte) , con Sabayon si arrangia l'installer   :Laughing: 

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao.
> 
> Con UEFI la partizione di boot dovrebbe essere in FAT32 flaggata come "boot+esp" (non ricordo se deve essere per forza un disco con tabella partizioni GPT e non DOS)
> 
> ti invito ad una  lettura wiki (vecchio e nuovo) , occorre anche sistemare il kernel per il boot uefi
> ...

 

CIao sapevo che uefi aveva bisogno di boot, ed infatti il pc (con win lo ha gia).

Chiedevo perchè ho installato sul nuovo pc un ssd recuperato da un vecchio notebook con bios, e gentoo mi parte comunque, senzxa reinstallarlo.

questo è il mio fdisk 

```
Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 14832E2C-71A4-47A1-B244-9F757880B7BA

Device          Start        End   Sectors   Size Type

/dev/sda1        2048     739327    737280   360M EFI System

/dev/sda2      739328    1001471    262144   128M Microsoft reserved

/dev/sda3     1001472  489213951 488212480 232,8G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda4  1922813952 1924820991   2007040   980M Windows recovery environment

/dev/sda5  1924820992 1953523711  28702720  13,7G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda6   489213952  505620479  16406528   7,8G Linux swap

/dev/sda7   505620480 1217050623 711430144 339,2G Linux filesystem

Partition table entries are not in disk order.

Disk /dev/sdb: 223,6 GiB, 240057409536 bytes, 468862128 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x565613c9

Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1            2048 251660287 251658240   120G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2  *    251660288 468860927 217200640 103,6G 83 Linux

```

dove sdb2 è la root di gentoo ed sda7 la home.

questo è il mio fstab

```
martoo@gentooBook ~ $ cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb2      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda7      /home      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

```

----------

## sabayonino

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2 

 il dispositivo indicato sia sbagliato , /dev/BOOT non esiste (credo anche il filesystem sia da modificare ... chi usa ancora ext2 a casa ?? ) , devi inserire un dispositivo a blocchi valido .. è il residuo del copia/incolla del wiki ??

----------

## zar Marco

Quello è rimasto dell'installazione. Detto ciò la mia curiosità è, l'attuale installazione di gentoo deriva da una precedente installazione di quel ssd (sdb) su un notebook con BIOS. Installato quel ssd su un fisso con uefi, parte, ho aggiornato cambiando i percorsi in fstab. Ora il mio dubbio è, grub installato su sdb  la partizione di boot del pc, quella di "fabbrica" è Sda1, devo inserirla in fstab anche se non utilizzata? Essendo grub in sdb

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -eDa @system && emerge -eDa @world
> ```
> ...

 

Ho un paio di domande, ho eseguito la prima parte @system ed è andato tutto bene, sulla seconda mi si è bloccato per un problema con Inkscape quando mi mancavano meno di 200 pacchetti (su 1300 circa) siccome non posso fare un resume, visto che ho provato ad installare Inkscape con il -1a, dovrei rilanciare un emerge di tutto l'albero, con il rischio di altri errori. Mi vengono in mente due possibilità, o non lo faccio e magari do un aggiornamento è basta con -DuN (anche se forse non va bene) oppure, tramite make.conf ho la possibilità di "costringere" portage a portare a termine il lavoro solo segnalando i pacchetti errati?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mi vengono in mente due possibilità, o non lo faccio e magari do un aggiornamento è basta con -DuN (anche se forse non va bene) oppure, tramite make.conf ho la possibilità di "costringere" portage a portare a termine il lavoro solo segnalando i pacchetti errati?

 

Per costringere emerge ad andare avanti anche se c'e' un errore esiste l'opzione --keep-going y ma questo non ti garantisce che mai si blocchera' (se una dipendenza ha un problema a un certo punto emerge fallira').

Un'altra possibilita' e' lanciarlo e se fallisce usare questo comando per salvare la lista dei pacchetti mancanti

```
$ emerge -p --resume | awk 'match($0, /\[.*\]\s(.*)\sUSE.*/, group) {print "="group[1]}' > list_package_resume.txt 
```

Corrreggi quello che ha fallito e poi lanci:

```
# cat list_package_resume.txt | xargs emerge --oneshot -p
```

Ma la migliore soluzione e' andare a vedere tutti i pacchetti che non sono stati piu' ricompilati da ieri (queste informazione ce le hai in /var/db/pkg). Il comando potrebbe essere questo

```
$ find /var/db/pkg/ -name "*.ebuild" -newerct "1 Aug 2014" ! -newerct "25 Oct 2016" | sed 's/\/var\/db\/pkg\///g' | awk 'match($0, /(.*)\/(.*)\/(.*)/, group) {print "="group[1]"/"group[2]}'
```

una volta controllato redirigi l'output in un file e lo dai in pasto ad emerge (vedi il primo comando sopra).

Ricorda che se hai in make.conf configurato --ask y nella variabile EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS devi disabilitarla.

Edit: ricorda il --oneshot quando fai emerge dal file

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Mi vengono in mente due possibilità, o non lo faccio e magari do un aggiornamento è basta con -DuN (anche se forse non va bene) oppure, tramite make.conf ho la possibilità di "costringere" portage a portare a termine il lavoro solo segnalando i pacchetti errati? 
> 
> Per costringere emerge ad andare avanti anche se c'e' un errore esiste l'opzione --keep-going y ma questo non ti garantisce che mai si blocchera' (se una dipendenza ha un problema a un certo punto emerge fallira').
> 
> Un'altra possibilita' e' lanciarlo e se fallisce usare questo comando per salvare la lista dei pacchetti mancanti
> ...

 

ok sto facendo, dopo l'ultimo comando che mi hai detto il find, ho lanciato il penultimo, che mi da la lista dei pacchetti, 171, l'ho rilanciato eliminando il -p ed ora sta emergendo. Ma quelli sono esattamente i pacchetti nel momento in cui s'è fermato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ok sto facendo, dopo l'ultimo comando che mi hai detto il find, ho lanciato il penultimo, che mi da la lista dei pacchetti, 171, l'ho rilanciato eliminando il -p ed ora sta emergendo. Ma quelli sono esattamente i pacchetti nel momento in cui s'è fermato?

 

Si visto che hai rifatto il merge di tutto, quindi i file che non hai ricompilato avranno data precedente a quella in cui hai lanciato emerge

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   ok sto facendo, dopo l'ultimo comando che mi hai detto il find, ho lanciato il penultimo, che mi da la lista dei pacchetti, 171, l'ho rilanciato eliminando il -p ed ora sta emergendo. Ma quelli sono esattamente i pacchetti nel momento in cui s'è fermato? 
> 
> Si visto che hai rifatto il merge di tutto, quindi i file che non hai ricompilato avranno data precedente a quella in cui hai lanciato emerge

 

perfetto, vediamo cosa succede

 Grazie mille

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un'altra possibilita' e' lanciarlo e se fallisce usare questo comando per salvare la lista dei pacchetti mancanti
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa un altra domanda, ma io posso usare questi due comandi anche se fermo io l'emerge? Credo di si

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Scusa un altra domanda, ma io posso usare questi due comandi anche se fermo io l'emerge? Credo di si

 

Si dovrebbe funzionare, c'e' solo un piccolo problema. Se lanci l'emerge di un pacchetto che non hai ancora installato (quindi per emerge -UDNu @world no) alla fine devi ricordarti di mettere nel world file questo pacchetto se non al primo --depclean lo vorra disinstallare. Morale della favola per questo pacchetto alla fine dai un 

```
# emerge  --noreplace pacchetto
```

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille

----------

